# Remaining permits



## Amy (Jan 22, 2009)

Some of you may have already seen this, but here's the list of permits remaining after the 2013 big game drawing.

And for the new Dedicated Hunters, the link to the _Conservation and ethics course_ is now online.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Well now, That's a truckload of tags yet to sell!!

And with this rule, I suspect many will covert to anyweapon tags;-)

*September 16: Unsold general-season archery deer permits convert to muzzleloader permits 
*If any general-season archery deer permits remain unsold at the end of the general archery season, they will convert to general-season muzzleloader deer permits on Sept. 16, 2013. You can buy these permits, if available, beginning at 8 a.m. at _wildlife.utah.gov _and from license agents and Division offices. 
*October 7: Unsold general-season muzzleloader deer permits convert to any legal weapon permits 
*If any general-season muzzleloader deer permits remain unsold at the end of the general muzzleloader season, they will convert to general-season any legal weapon deer permits on Oct. 7, 2013. You can buy these permits, if available, beginning at 8 a.m. at _wildlife.utah.gov _and from license agents and Division offices.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Another State of Utah fiasco. 

I can see a situation where a hunter put in for a general buck deer tag and didn't draw, there are then left over archery tags. Lets say that the archery tags don't sell and they go to the muzzle loader, then they don't sell as a muzzle loader tag so they go to the any weapon hunt. Now hunters are buying tags over the counter on a first come first served basis and leaving the hunters that put in for the tags out in the cold so to speak. 

I know what I described is all hypothetical but it could happen.


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

Critter said:


> Another State of Utah fiasco.
> 
> I can see a situation where a hunter put in for a general buck deer tag and didn't draw, there are then left over archery tags. Lets say that the archery tags don't sell and they go to the muzzle loader, then they don't sell as a muzzle loader tag so they go to the any weapon hunt. Now hunters are buying tags over the counter on a first come first served basis and leaving the hunters that put in for the tags out in the cold so to speak.
> 
> I know what I described is all hypothetical but it could happen.


It has happened. I talked to a guy last year, that did not get a rifle tag for the unit he and his family had hunted for 30 years. Actually, several people in his family did not draw. Then the unsold archery and muzzy tags went over the counter rifle tags. A few of the family members then got rifle tags. Only to end up dealing with a bunch of people in the area they hunt, and several crowding issues.

I know, Option WTF! will work it self out. That is what this guy use to tell me when he was an early proponent of Option WTF!


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

Amy said:


> Some of you may have already seen this, but here's the list of permits remaining after the 2013 big game drawing.
> 
> And for the new Dedicated Hunters, the link to the _Conservation and ethics course_ is now online.


Here's a question for you! Will the remaining 3,415 youth archery tags at any time be available to adults or will they just convert to muzzleloader youth, then any weapon youth and possibly go unsold?


----------



## copple2 (Jan 23, 2008)

Thanks, Amy! Super helpful.

copple2


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

elkfromabove said:


> Here's a question for you! Will the remaining 3,415 youth archery tags at any time be available to adults or will they just convert to muzzleloader youth, then any weapon youth and possibly go unsold?


No.


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

what the DWR should do is not sale and of the remaining tags. just leave it as it is. its apparent no one wanted them in the first place. maybe then they could cut back on the areas that have left over tags.


----------



## Amy (Jan 22, 2009)

elkfromabove said:


> Here's a question for you! Will the remaining 3,415 youth archery tags at any time be available to adults or will they just convert to muzzleloader youth, then any weapon youth and possibly go unsold?


Thanks for checking on this, elkfromabove. Those permits are for youth only and archery only. They will not be available to adults at any point, nor will they convert to muzzleloader or any-weapon permits.


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

Thanks for updating us Amy I was just looking for this yesterday but couldn't find it !!


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

sagebrush said:


> what the DWR should do is not sale and of the remaining tags. just leave it as it is. its apparent no one wanted them in the first place. maybe then they could cut back on the areas that have left over tags.


No, it's not apparent no one wanted them! It's just that they weren't one of the first five choices, But since some of us didn't draw any of our first five choices, we are willing to buy one of the leftovers in order to hunt the Extended Archery hunts. In fact, some folks count on those leftovers because they can get a tag without paying the application fee or going through the hassle. Or they may be willing to make other arrangements for the deer hunt. And cutting back on areas that have leftover tags simply because they have leftover tags isn't a road I (nor probably you, if you give it more thought) want to go down. Fires, weather, road closures, more private property, ATV trails, camping regulations, DWR regulations, wilderness/wilderness study designations, winter die-offs, perceived overcrowding, etc.. can cause a unit to be less attractive in any one year or any one season and we all know that once you remove tags from any hunt, it's nearly impossible to get them back. Those units have a plan which includes a buck to doe ratio and the necessary tag numbers to maintain that ratio and there isn't any biological reason to drop those tags. Yes, there's the money aspect too. Dropping leftover deer tags is costly and not just financially. DWR already had to explain the loss of 1,900 deer tags this year. How do you think the public would react to lossing 6,718 more of them. Even PETA couldn't have done that!


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

elkfromabove said:


> No, it's not apparent no one wanted them! It's just that they weren't one of the first five choices, But since some of us didn't draw any of our first five choices, we are willing to buy one of the leftovers in order to hunt the Extended Archery hunts. Or willing to make other arrangements for the deer hunt. And cutting back on areas that have leftover tags simply because thay have leftover tags isn't a road I (nor probably you, if you give it more thought) want to go down. Fires, weather, road closures, more private property, ATV trails, camping regulations, DWR regulations, wilderness/wilderness study designations, winter die-offs, perceived overcrowding, etc.. can cause a unit to be less attractive in any one year or any one season and we all know that once you remove tags from any hunt, it's nearly impossible to get them back. Those units have a plan which includes a buck to doe ratio and the necessary tag numbers to maintain that ratio and there isn't any reason to drop those tags. Yes, there's the money aspect too. Dropping leftover deer tags is costly and not just financially. DWR already had to explain the loss of 1,900 deer tags this year. How do you think the public would react to lossing 6,718 more of them. !


I agree.
See EFA, we do agree on some things.


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

elkfromabove said:


> No, it's not apparent no one wanted them! It's just that they weren't one of the first five choices, But since some of us didn't draw any of our first five choices, we are willing to buy one of the leftovers in order to hunt the Extended Archery hunts.!


this is where we agree and disgree, if you really wanted to hunt the extended you would have archery for a first choice...to draw a tag you can't not put a one weapon limit on your five choices.


----------



## adamsoa (Oct 29, 2007)

I did put in for archery first, second and third in northeastern Utah and didn't draw. I hope for one of the left over tags.


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

sagebrush said:


> this is where we agree and disgree, if you really wanted to hunt the extended you would have archery for a first choice...to draw a tag you can't not put a one weapon limit on your five choices.


Maybe I didn't make myself clear on this issue. It's not that I really wanted to hunt the Extended, I just didn't get any buck deer tag where I needed it (close to home, Enoch), so the leftovers and the Extended are now my only option. In my case, since I own a home in Magna that my daughter and family live in, the Wasatch Front Extended is my best bet for a buck deer. Why the Extended? Time! I have an archery antelope tag (Pine Valley) and will buy an archery elk tag (will hunt Panguitch Lake spike and/or Zion any bull) so I'm going to be pushed for time during the archery season because the archery antelope, archery elk and archery deer seasons all run at the same time. The leftovers and the Extended allow me to hunt further away from home after the regular archery hunts are over. I'll try for one of the 95 tags in the Chalk Creek/East Canyon/Morgan-South Rich unit because I might get lucky and fill my antelope and elk tags early enough to hunt the East Canyon side of the Wasatch during the regular season, but if not, I'll hunt the Extended side later on.

Bottom line! Sell the leftovers!


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

adamsoa were these all the general season tag areas?


----------



## adamsoa (Oct 29, 2007)

Yes sir. South slope Yellowstone, south slope Vernal and the one that covers Fairview. All archery.


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

what about putting in for the northern part of the state, their is always tags left over for this region..Kamas is another area..look at like this box elder will always have tags avaiable, even if all you wanted to do is hunt the extended you draw this tag and then hunt the extended.you don't have to hunt in box elder at all. just wait for the extended to open up. this way you have your tag


----------



## adamsoa (Oct 29, 2007)

That is my plan for this year. I appreciate the advice though. I'm still shocked I couldn't draw archery for any of the first three.


----------



## Raptorman (Aug 18, 2009)

For the general Elk, on that link they don't show General Muzzleloader tags. Did I miss something or is it a misprint?


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

Look at the top section for elk it shows Any weapon/ Muzzler loader


----------



## Raptorman (Aug 18, 2009)

Yeah, I saw that. But it just shows the dates as Oct. 5–Oct. 17, 2013 so that is what was throwing me off. The proclamation I have shows the normal later dates for muzzleloader so I was just curious on this.


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

Looks like a phone call is in order


----------



## Amy (Jan 22, 2009)

It was just an oversight. We accidentally omitted the muzzleloader dates. I fixed the page a few minutes ago. Thanks for bringing it to our attention!


----------



## Raptorman (Aug 18, 2009)

Sweet, thanks Amy!


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Question: If your under 18 yrs old, would there be any reason to buy a leftover archery deer tag instead of buying one of the youth tags?


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

So when does the list of remaining antlerless permits come?


----------

